# Storm is coming!



## Tokoneki (Mar 28, 2011)

I live on the Space Coast of Florida, and the hurricane is gonna skim on by. The horses will be turned out to the pasture, that's their procedure.

What should I do to ID her? A halter makes me nervous...incase the fence blows down, and she gets out....


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

You could micro chip her, but that doesn't do any good if someone doesn't know its there. Perhaps you could braid something into her mane?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I assume you're boarding?

If you live on the seaward and not the gulf side of Florida, I'm sure your BO has experience in dealing with hurricanes. I wouldn't worry overmuch about the fences blowing down. Tornadoes usually tear up fencing, not hurricanes.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

At feed stores, they usually sell these markers that look like big crayons (grease markers??) that are used to write on cattle. They come in differrent colors and I usually write (in big #s and letters) my phone # and name on my horse when a hurricane threatens!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Hurricanes I turn out with a halter, only time I will do it. And it needs a flat bolted on name plate, with your name and information. Needs to be a breakaway halter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

cakemom said:


> Hurricanes I turn out with a halter, only time I will do it. And it needs a flat bolted on name plate, with your name and information. Needs to be a breakaway halter.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Do you know a company that embroidery halters with the phone# like they do dog collars?


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

You could write it on with a sharpie. Most places that
do personalized halters (cookes does) will likely add info.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bubbleslove (Mar 9, 2010)

Sucks but ours have to stalled stalled up for it - going to be scary for sure! There's an abandoned property next to us with way too many potential projectiles for it to be safe to leave them outside. 

The procedure here is to use the livestock crayon to write name, phone number, and address on, then they get a break away halter with contact information in a ziplock bag duct taped to the cheek piece. A girl I know puts ID bracelets around their pasterns, but I'd be too worried in case of an injury - what if they swelled up with that wrapped around them? 

Microchip is a waste of time in that sort of situation - by the time someone gets a scanner to your horse, you'd be in trouble. Remember after Andrew, when you'd hear stories about people coming up to horse pastures with busted up fencing and loading up other people's horses in their trailers? Ugh.


----------



## Tokoneki (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah scary...Ill ask about the cattle crayon. How easily does that come off? She's white! 
What do you guys suggest? Turned out or stalled? I never considered the projectile thing...but I don't want her swamped in her stall either.


----------



## Tokoneki (Mar 28, 2011)

gigem88 said:


> Do you know a company that embroidery halters with the phone# like they do dog collars?


I saw Saddler does those halters.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

After Katrina I'll never stall one for a storm. They have a chance to get away if they're pastured. During Katrina so Manu friends on the New Orleans side (we live on the north shore away from the water) lost horses to drowning in stalls when the water came up. So many were lost when the trees (thousands of them here) every light pole for miles and miles and many other projectiles hit barns and horses were injured and killed. Freedom allows them their flight mechanism.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I've seen pictures of horses with their owner's info written on them (as was suggested by gigem88), halters with the info either embroidered or on an engraved plate, or taped on to bell boots with duct tape.

If you're faced with a very large storm and you think it's likely there will be property damage that will allow the horses to get out, you should go with more than one type of identification. Whatever you do, it needs to be waterproof and it needs to stay with the horse!


----------

